# Session Cookies sicher löschen?



## Kopfballstar (27. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich benutze die Funktion session_set:_cookie_params() und würde gerne wissen wie ich das cookie vom browser wieder lösche.
Danke


----------



## lambda (27. August 2004)

Google


----------



## Kopfballstar (27. August 2004)

Da finde ich leider nix. Kenne mich nicht so gut aus mit php, hab für einen Freund gepostet!


----------



## lambda (27. August 2004)

Das erste Ergebnis sollte dem geneigten LESER eigentlich Aufschluss geben... außerdem wenn die Session abläuft, ist das Cookie sowieso irrelevant, oder?


----------



## Kopfballstar (27. August 2004)

Das Problem ist wohl so, das der User sich ausloggt aber irgendwie immer noch angemeldet ist ? *schulterzuck*


----------



## Mirko D (27. August 2004)

Dann musst du die Cookies einfach löschen. Wenn ich einen Cookie schreibe ist es logisch das ich das Cookie auch wieder löschen muss wenn sich jemand ausloggt. 

Dazu siehe bitte PHP Reference. 

->[phpf]session_destroy[/phpf]

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Kopfballstar (27. August 2004)

HAb nochmal nachgehakt:
Wenn man einen History Back macht dann ist man wieder angemeldet, der cookie ist also nicht leer sondern wird wieder ausgelesen.


----------



## Mirko D (27. August 2004)

Wie gesagt dann ist das Cookie / die Session nicht gelöscht sondern immer noch aktiv. Wie gesagt dem Link folgen und lesen! 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Kopfballstar (27. August 2004)

sorry, wir haben wohl gleichzeitig gepostet. Werd den link mal weiterleiten!

NEIN! Er sagt er benutzt diese Funktion aber der Cookie wird trotzdem nicht gelöscht. 
P.S.: Wir kommen ja aus der gleichen Ministadt


----------



## Mirko D (27. August 2004)

Du hast innerhalb von einer Minute maximal 1 1/2 Minuten den Link angeschaut, ihn weitergeleitet und dann die Resonanz bekommen. Unterhaltet ihr euch in dieser Ministadt noch über Büchsentelefone, oder wie  

Naja, dann soll er eventuell mal mit setcookie den vorhandenen Cookie überschreiben. 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## deb_ugger (27. August 2004)

Für das Löschen von Cookies brauchst du nur eine negative Zeitangabe. z.B. 

```
setcookie("Cookiename", "", time()+(-3600), "/");
```

mfg
debugger


----------

